# Lethargic/Not Eating - Help!



## PeacefulAcresFarmNH (Sep 29, 2014)

Our Nigerian Dwarf, Julius, has not been himself today. He is usually quite energetic, vocal, and loves feeding time. However, he has not eaten today and is just lying down. He is able to get up, walk around, etc., but seems to prefer laying down. His ears are also slightly droopy - he just looks sad!

We have two Nubian goats, Nadine and Milly (Milly just joined the herd about 3 weeks ago), and both of them seem fine. My husband said that Nadine looked a bit sluggish and wasn't eating a couple of days ago. Could this be some kind of short lived bug?

Some other notes on Julius: he is not making any strange noises - neither is his stomach, he does not look bloated, it sounded to me like he was grinding his teeth every so often, he is not laying on his side, when he is standing he just kind of hangs his head low, no changes in diet, and all 3 goats were given dewormer yesterday.
I grew up with goats, but never had to care for them when sick. My husband and I are fairly new at this. He is running out now to get a thermometer so we can try to take Julius' temp.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I would give some probiotics, banamine, and maybe drench with baking soda. Hopefully someone more experienced will chime in.


----------



## PeacefulAcresFarmNH (Sep 29, 2014)

The vet will be here in 1/2 an hour. Will update when I can


----------



## PeacefulAcresFarmNH (Sep 29, 2014)

The vet came and did an exam - Julius didn't have a temperature, but the vet said that his rumen isn't working properly. He gave him antibiotics and banamine. To put it in perspective, the vet said to think of the worst stomach flu you've ever had. Poor thing! He should be back to his usual self by tomorrow.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

What was his temp? If his rumen is not functioning proper...that needs to be worked on...CD Antitoxin is needed, if you dont have C D Antitoxin then give him Milk of magnesia...15 cc per 60# ...did your vet suggest anything to help his rumen?? ALso, 3 hours after his antibioitc shot..give Probiotics to help restore flora...Offer green leaves, pine, cedar, vines what ever he likes ....no grain until he is better...keep him hydrated


----------



## PeacefulAcresFarmNH (Sep 29, 2014)

He is back to himself!!! Shortly after the vet left he was up eating leaves and acting more like himself. I cant imagine having kids and having them be sick. We (my wife, original poster, and I) were worried enough about the goats. Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad he is feeling better


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad he is better.


----------

